# Rescue people said Mauser has AWESOME temperament!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Two different rescue people (different groups, different breeds) complemented us on Mauser's temperament this weekend.

First was a Mal rescue lady. She brought her two dogs to our place Saturday for lure coursing. She had a new pup (failed foster) - 7 month old male Mal. He was very vocal at other dogs. I asked if we could get two boys together as Mauser was also becoming vocal in meeting new dogs. After the initial barking (and me saying Fooey a few times) Mauser settled down and would do Sits for me where the Mal was still going crazy. I brought Mauser over and the Mal lady held her male but he still managed to snark Mauser on the muzzle. Mauser yiped and backed away but within a minute or so was comfortable going back up to the dog. We took them into the field to let them off leash. The Mal tried to chase Mauser down once but we stepped in and stopped him. After that Mauser would just turn away of the Mal started towards him - kind of like saying "I KNOW what you want so I'm going the other way". At one point they were both sniffing the same spot in the grass and then they sniffed noses. After a bit the Mal instigated another chase but it was more along the lines of fun and Mauser seemed to sense that. By the time she had to leave (after the dogs and us were in the field for about 30 minutes) the Mal couyld stand next to Mauser without a problem.

The Mal lady kept saying how wonderful Mauser's temperament was and how well he was at reading other dogs and interacting with them.

Then yesterday DH & I went out and took Mauser with us. We stopped at the Petco to socialize and get cookies and we met another rescue person - Aussies. He had a new foster with him - male. When Mauser went up to sniff noses the male curled his lip. Mauser simply turned away. He would wander around a bit (we were standing there talking with the guy for about 10 minutes) and then go back and try to sniff. By the end of time standing there Mauser had the Aussie actually allowing a sniff and sniffing back!

The rescue guy not only said Mauser had a great temperament but he also said he was SO well behaved!

And here I was worried about him becoming a 'dog reactive' boy because he had started this 'barking at other dogs' thing.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah!!!! Good dog Mauser... way to go.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice!! Send him over to help me with Max. He is a little dog aggresive which we are working hard on. I need a well mannered training partner on a consistent basis.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Good Boy Mauser! (And of course Lauri and The Gang who also have a hand in it!!)


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Good boy Mauser!!


----------

